# what to do with used bubble hash water?



## Grizzdude (Oct 7, 2009)

So I made a few runs and got some nice bubble hash. But now I have a bunch of golden water still. I already ran the water through the bags till I wasn't getting any more. Is there any way to evaporate the water to get the last of the tich's? I know there is more hash in there so how do I get it? What do you guys do?


----------



## PeaceIndiefly (Oct 8, 2009)

Grizzdude said:


> So I made a few runs and got some nice bubble hash. But now I have a bunch of golden water still. I already ran the water through the bags till I wasn't getting any more. Is there any way to evaporate the water to get the last of the tich's? I know there is more hash in there so how do I get it? What do you guys do?


just drink it man...or make some tea


----------



## That 5hit (Oct 8, 2009)

thats why i make iso hash
you get everything


----------



## Grizzdude (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking to do, use it for tea lol. I'm a no waste type of dude, use all I can. 1 thing you can't get with iso is that ultra pure grade hash in the 20 micron bag, that shit is strait DANK!


----------



## MartinezTree (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you kno how gross that is going to taste?


----------



## ghostsamurai25 (Oct 9, 2009)

Water the plants with it!


----------



## Hayduke (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, here is a useful answer:

There is still good stuff past the 20 micron bag. In my opinion maybe even better than the 20 stuff. Also probably a significant amount.

This is difficult to do without a spare fridge in the summer, but the N. hemi is cooling!

Place the bucket-o-nasty tasting water in a spare fridge, or outside if it is really cold. The busted up trichs will sink to the bottom over (insert random time here) time...how long?...well... How much water? how much particulate? How big is it? shape of container? temp?....till it's done (clear water) a day a week? whatever.

Now you have some very nice stuff at the bottom of the bucket, slowly siphon off top using a small hose (fish aquarium air hose up to about 3/8 in tubing will siphon slow enough to not disturb bottom.

Pull tube before you suck up good stuff, and pour remainder through paper coffee filter (do this while it is still cold so less sticky!) Press in the drying screen lightly between towels and chop on fine cardboard in warm spot to dry.

It will be darker than the 20 micron and less floral, but IMO stronger!

This method is used without the fine bags and is referred to as the "gumby method" (here come the boo birds!)

Because I think everything above the 45 is pretty shitty, why bother with the other bags that let so much go through? In the future I will use the work bag and the coarser bags to filter (down to 70 I think) and then just siphon after settlement. What the <20 micron lacks in floral flavor will be just right as a mix!


----------



## herbalife (Oct 1, 2011)

Warning: old-post refresh

I'd agree Hayduke, the bucket-o-water should contain anything that made it past the finest bags, which would be your MOST POTENT HASH! Let it sit out long enough and particulates (trichomes) will settle to the bottom, the top water can be siphoned off and filtered like you said. It can also be poured into smaller containers and settled/siphoned further and finally evaporated and scraped up.


----------



## dleslie (Aug 20, 2021)

Grizzdude said:


> So I made a few runs and got some nice bubble hash. But now I have a bunch of golden water still. I already ran the water through the bags till I wasn't getting any more. Is there any way to evaporate the water to get the last of the tich's? I know there is more hash in there so how do I get it? What do you guys do?


I let it settle for a day then get the top water out and freeze the bottom bit. Once frozen I take it and let it melt on a screen. Let what's left dry. Then I can easily press it in a ball and walla. You don't get much but what you get


----------



## dleslie (Aug 20, 2021)

Hayduke said:


> Ok, here is a useful answer:
> 
> There is still good stuff past the 20 micron bag. In my opinion maybe even better than the 20 stuff. Also probably a significant amount.
> 
> ...


Excellent


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## FermentFred (Aug 20, 2021)

MartinezTree said:


> Do you kno how gross that is going to taste?


It depends, last november-december or so I ran some fresh trim and the water smelled like snapple so I mixed a little with some brown sugar and had a little taste...now I'm wondering how to carbonate it


----------



## FermentFred (Aug 20, 2021)

Hayduke said:


> Ok, here is a useful answer:
> 
> There is still good stuff past the 20 micron bag. In my opinion maybe even better than the 20 stuff. Also probably a significant amount.
> 
> ...


that's really interesting, I suppose that's a reason why I've seen some bubble hashers end up swearing by dry sift. But I'm willing to hazard a guess that it's also slightly strain dependant, I know my 20micron doesn't usually pick up the best of my batches that I've noticed.

other fine ideas are water plants, compost etc with it or use it to start a tea or jlf


----------



## Dynomike1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Grizzdude said:


> So I made a few runs and got some nice bubble hash. But now I have a bunch of golden water still. I already ran the water through the bags till I wasn't getting any more. Is there any way to evaporate the water to get the last of the tich's? I know there is more hash in there so how do I get it? What do you guys do?


I just put it in a large pot, heat it up and all of the hash floats to the top, skim it off, keep heating it until no more floats. Easy to do.


----------



## Dynomike1 (Dec 11, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> View attachment 4969007


LOL!


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 11, 2021)

FermentFred said:


> It depends, last november-december or so I ran some fresh trim and the water smelled like snapple so I mixed a little with some brown sugar and had a little taste...now I'm wondering how to carbonate it


Champagne yeast from a brewer's supply. Buy a glass carboy and an airlock at the same time.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Dec 11, 2021)

Drink it


----------



## PJ Diaz (Dec 11, 2021)

Enema.


----------



## Powertech (Dec 11, 2021)

I seriously hope dude did something with the water by now lmfao


----------



## potpimp (Dec 30, 2021)

Replace that nasty-ass bong water! (Yeah I saw that this thread is 10 years old).


----------

